# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Photos taken on Sept 2007 (pitcher plants)

## kuching

Some photos of pitcher plants & other carnivorous plants taken by me dring the hot & dry season in September 2007 :


_Nepenthes ampullaria_:






_Nepenthes ampullaria_:





_Nepenthes_ X _hookeriana_ :






Red coloured pitcher of_ N. mirabilis_  :






_N. mirabilis_ X _N. rafflesiana_:






_N. northiana_:

----------


## kuching

_N. nortiana_  growing on the limestone cliff:









_N. rafflesiana_:





_Nepenthes rafflesiana_ var. _nivea_:






_N._ X _trichocarpa_:






Farmers in Borneo burnt the secondary forest diring the dry season (shifting cultivation).....& killed pitcher plants growing there.







The white sandy road & the disturbed Kerangas forest....the perfect habitat for lowland species of pitcher plant in Borneo.

----------


## kuching

Other carnivorous plants of Borneo:


Red sundew, _Drosera burmanii_  :





_Untricularia_ sp. (yellow):





_Untricularia_ sp. (pink):




_Untricularia_ sp. (purple):





The end.

----------

